# Was sind das für rote Fadenwürmer?



## Artilli (19. Juni 2009)

Wir haben einen Gartenteich mit ca. 1250l. Darin haben wir normale Goldfische und __ Shubunkin. Da der __ Fischreiher zugeschlagen hat, haben wir nur noch 4 Fische im Teich. Diese haben nun schon mehrfach Nachwuchs bekommen, der leider für die großen Fische sehr schmackhaft ist. Um die kleinen Fische zu retten, habe ich ein kleines Aquarium mit Kies und einigen Wasserpflanzen für den Sauerstoff im Haus aufgestellt. In zwei Stielen der Wasserpflanzen sehe ich seit einiger Zeit ganz dünne rote __ Würmer, die sich im Wasser bewegen, als wenn es in Bewegung ist. Was sind das für Würmer - sie bleiben immer an einer Stelle und in dem Pflanzenstengel. Dieser ist an der Stelle auch durchsichtig, so dass man die Würmer gut erkennen kann. Sie haben eine geschätzte Länge von 2-3cm und befinden sich wie gesagt im Pflanzstengel drin. Kann mir jemand helfen?? Sind diese Würmer schädlich für die Fische?
Die erste Brut hat nämlich im Aquarium nicht überlebt. Da hatte ich die Pumpe angestellt. Da die Kleinen aber noch zu schwach waren, konnten sie der Kraft der Pumpe nicht widerstehen. Jetzt habe ich etwas größere Jungtiere reingesetzt, die auch gut fressen und sich auch ohne Pumpe wohlfühlen. Die bewegen nur die vorderen Kiemen ziemlich schnell, aber ich denke, solange gut gefressen wird, haben sie genügend Sauerstoff durch reichlich __ Wasserpest usw.
Würde mich wegen der Würmer über eure Meinung freuen. Vielen Dank!!!!


----------



## karsten. (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was sind das für rote Fadenwürmer?*

sowas 
oder 
sowas ?


mfG


----------



## Artilli (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was sind das für rote Fadenwürmer?*

Hallo Karsten!
eher die zweiten, aber dann in dem Stengel einer Pflanze und sie sehen aus, als wenn sie durch Wasser bewegt werden, obwohl keine Pumpe läuft.
Vielen Dank!!!!


----------



## Moderlieschenking (28. März 2011)

*AW: Was sind das für rote Fadenwürmer?*

Hallo zusammen,
gestern hab ich auch solche Fadenwürmer in meinen Seerosen entdeckt.
Die __ Würmer sind ca. 2 cm lang. sehr dünn ( vllt. 0,1 - 0,3 mm) und graben kleine Löcher in den Sand.
Sie sind immer in Bewegung, wie wenn das Wasser durchströmt wird.
Ich habe ein Foto gemacht, man kann es aber ganz schlecht erkennen.
Wer kennt diese Würmer, bzw was wird aus denen?
Danke für Eure Hilfe.
LG Markus


----------



## Zermalmer (28. März 2011)

*AW: Was sind das für rote Fadenwürmer?*

Hallo Markus,
wenn man dem 2. Link von Karsten folgt, dann sieht man, wonach gesucht wurde.
Und wenn man dann die "Allwissende Müllhalde" füttert, landet man bei http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tubifex


----------



## Moderlieschenking (29. März 2011)

*AW: Was sind das für rote Fadenwürmer?*

Hallo Andreas,
genau das sind sie, vielen Dank für die Mithilfe.
LG Markus


----------



## Nikolai (29. März 2011)

*AW: Was sind das für rote Fadenwürmer?*

Hallo Markus,
das sind sicher Tubifex, man nennt sie auch (glaube ich) Schlammröhrenwürmer. Man bekommt diese auch im Aquarienzubehör als Lebendfutter zu kaufen.
Sie sind eher nützlich und sind ein gutes Zubrot bei der Fütterung Deiner Fische. Ob aber __ Moderlieschen sich dafür interessieren, glaube ich eher nicht, da es ja __ Oberflächenfische sind.

Gruß Nikolai


----------

